# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  طلب كتاب اوراق قضائية

## شيلق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
سيدي المحترمة
ارجوا منك افادتي بكتاب عنوانه اوراق قضائية الله اعلم هو لدكتور من البليدة
يهتم بالعرائض بأنواعها بالنسبة للمحامين المتخرجين الجدد
او اي كتاب يفي هذا الغرض 
شكرا مسبقا 
و نتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## amgdfathy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
اعلم اني جديد بالمنتدى ولا اعلم مدى اهمية طلبي عند الجميع و حيث اني لست رجل قانون فيعلم الله وحده مدى حاجتي 
لهذا الامر وكيف اني ابحث عليه في كل مكان ومنذ فترة فالرجاء العون في ذلك وهو :
- نص القانون رقم 47 لسنة 78 طبقا لاخر تعديل حبث اني اعمل مدير مالي واداري حديثا وانا في احتياج كبير الى هذا القانون 
وللجميع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## amgdfathy

نسيت ان اضيف بأن هذا ايميلي لمن يريد ارسال نص القانون لي وله خالص الشكر والتقدير 
amgdfathy1@yahoo.com

----------


## amgdfathy

نسيت ان اضيف بأن هذا ايميلي لمن يريد ارسال نص القانون لي وله خالص الشكر والتقدير 
amgdfathy1@yahoo.com

----------


## هيثم الفقى

سأبحث لسيادتك عن القانون المطلوب وسأنشره لك هنا فور الحصول عليه وكذلك سأبحث لسيادتك عن الكتاب .
هل القانون المطلوب خاص بشئون المالية والادارة ؟
فى حالة لا قدر الله عدم تمكننا من الحصول على الكتاب المطلوب , يمكنك اخبارنا بمضمون موضوعك ويمكننا محاولة كتابة الصيغة القضائية المناسبة لسيادتك وفقا لنصوص القانون الذى تطلبه , والذى نحن فى طور البحث عنه .

----------


## موظف محكمة الرياض

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لمن اراد أي نص قانونيشرعي أو أي إستفسار وضع أميلة وسوف أرسل له المطلوب أو مراسلتي بالمطلوب على الأميل التالي:
*Saham2005_8"hotmail.com*

----------


## موظف محكمة الرياض

تصحيح الإميل

Saham2005_8@hotmail.com

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا لموظف محكمة الرياض على اهتمامة بالاجابة على تساؤلات الأعضاء ونرحب بك كعضو فى المنتدى وجزاك الله كل الخير.

----------

